# Just getting started



## NGRIdave (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi all, Where do I ask questions?  Here or in a specific section that deals with what I have a question about? Or can I just ask a question anywhere? Bear with me as I learn!
Dave
Oh yeah..I forgot that this is where I tell ya about me and stuff.
Well I work at the courthouse and deal with the part of the world that the news don't tell ya about! lol! I like fishing, racing and my dogs. Oh yeah...and cooking! Kinda like this smoking thing and am trying to get better and learn more about it. Other than that Im just a simple ol guy that wants to cook and retire!


----------



## kruizer (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes basically.  I always suggest folks start with this: https://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

Also, I'd get this rub and sauce recipes.  Totally pro level.


----------



## phantom krankor (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome from Dallas. Definitely lots of knowledge here.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 12, 2021)

NGRIdave said:


> Im just a simple ol guy that wants to cook and retire!


welcome - you have arrived.  Read and search the site.  so much great info here.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome . Yup a bunch of info on here .  Scroll down thru the forums will give you an idea of whats here . 


NGRIdave said:


> Well I work at the courthouse and deal with the part of the world that the news don't tell ya about!


I've been in the under belly of a few courthouses . Working as a Carpenter . Seen many a prisoner get thumped down there . Lol .


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina.  Do some window shopping through the various forums.  Even if you're not looking for anything specific, you'll find something that reaches out and grabs your interest! Then run with it.

John


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome, from KC.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2021)

NGRIdave said:


> Hi all, Where do I ask questions?  Here or in a specific section that deals with what I have a question about? Or can I just ask a question anywhere? Bear with me as I learn!
> Dave
> Oh yeah..I forgot that this is where I tell ya about me and stuff.
> Well I work at the courthouse and deal with the part of the world that the news don't tell ya about! lol! I like fishing, racing and my dogs. Oh yeah...and cooking! Kinda like this smoking thing and am trying to get better and learn more about it. Other than that Im just a simple ol guy that wants to cook and retire!




Welcome Dave!!
I can see you'll be a Great Member!!
You even included your Age & your location in your "Profile".
So many exclude those items, and make us Ask, when we need to know.

Bear


----------



## DougE (Apr 13, 2021)

Welcome from Ky!
I also recommend taking the smoking-basics-ecourse. I had zero experience as far as smoking meat when I joined this site, and found it quite helpful.


----------



## tx pitmaster (Apr 15, 2021)

welcome to SMF from Dallas Texas...   you'll learn a lot here...!

r-


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 15, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  This is very easy to navigate through.  Many topics to look through as well.  You'll find this is the best place to be.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome from Florida!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome aboard Dave!
Glad to have you with us!
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome from Pa.


----------

